# Vacuum modulator line routing



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I need some good pics of the modulator line's routing and which nipple on the carb it is supposed to go to. Also where did the PCV valve line go originally? Back of carb? Same on ram air and HO? Thanks!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

My modulator line on my 69 originally connected to the larger source on the front drivers side of the carb. The steel line came "past" the carb on the passenger side, then made a U-turn and connected with a short length of rubber hose. My PCV originally connected to an "L" fitting screwed into the front passenger side intake manifold runner.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Can someone snap a pic next time their hood is open? I want a consensus


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Flambeau, there is a pic of my '67 that shows the modulator line clearly in my photos, which are in my profile. The line goes into the 1/4" fitting on the passenger side front of the carb. It's the original carb/intake that came with the car. Nothing modded or changed. You can clearly see the metal line right under the two front PCV hoses in the photo. But it's not a '68. So, you know how a '67 is supposed to be, and a '69. I guess it's all about what carb you have and where the port is. But the port is 1/4" and it's manifold vacuum.


----------

